# Problème de connection ipod classic 80 Go à Pc Win xp...



## wezzzzz (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, j'ai le même problème. Quand je branche mon ipod (classic 80Go) sur mon ordi, il ne se passe rien de rien. Je dois faire : bouton central + menu = pomme (magique ??). Il fait sa petite affaire, puis après, il se connecte à l'ordi et je peux enfin travailler avec itunes. 

Quand j'ai fini et que je souhaite déconnecter l'ipod, tout se passe correctement sauf quand je débranche le câble.  

L'ipod croit qu'il est toujours branché... Je vois le logo de la batterie avec la petite prise de courant... et quand je veux l'arrêter, l'écran me montre un "grosse" pile verte... 

Ma solution est de recommencer : bouton central + menu = pomme. Après cette manip, ca redevient normal. 

Je l'ai restaurer par défaut, mais rien n'y fait...  

C'est pas mortel comme problème, mais c'est juste un brin chiant... J'espère que ça ne l'abîme pas de faire apparaître la pomme... ? 

De plus, comme de par hasard, ce problème arrive juste après que la garantie ait expiré... misère de misère. 

Si quelqu'un trouve une solution à ce problème, je suis preneur...! 

Bonne journée,  

Bien à vous,  

Wezzzzz


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

"Quand j'ai fini et que je souhaite déconnecter l'ipod, tout se passe correctement sauf quand je débranche le câble. 

L'ipod croit qu'il est toujours branché... Je vois le logo de la batterie avec la petite prise de courant... et quand je veux l'arrêter, l'écran me montre un "grosse" pile verte... "



Quand tu débranches ton ipod, il reste en charge c'est normal tu touches la molette et tu vois que ton ipod est déconnecté... Si c'est pas ça soit plus explicite.


----------



## wezzzzz (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

En fait, je suis la procédure pour déconnecter mon ipod en toute sécurité. 

Une fois que c'est fait, je le débranche de l'ordi et c'est à ce moment qu'il croit être toujours connecté au pc et fatalement être en train de charger sa batterie. Je crois que c'est ça vu que je vois la petite pile verte en haut à gauche avec un petite prise dedans et quand je veux l'éteindre, en appuyant sur le bouton play/pause, l'écran affiche une grosse pile verte toujours avec la prise. 

La seule solution que j'ai de sortir de cette impasse c'est de faire bouton central + menu et quand la pomme disparaît il reprend un comportement "normal".

Et pour le brancher au pc c'est l'inverse. Quand je branche le cable, il ne se passe rien, je dois faire bouton central + menu et quand la pomme disparaît il se connecte normalement.

Voilà mon problème,

Bien à vous,

Wezzzzz


----------

